# Weekly Competition 2016-44



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U'
*2. *R F U2 R2 U' F2 U' F
*3. *U2 R F' R F' U2 R U' F' U2
*4. *U2 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' R U
*5. *U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U'

*3x3x3
1. *R2 B' D B' L' B2 R' F D' F2 U2 D2 R D2 L F2 D2 L F2 L2
*2. *F2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B' D F2 D' F2 L' R2 D2 U2
*3. *F' U' L F' B D F2 D' R' B U2 F2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 B2 L'
*4. *D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 D U2 L2 B U B2 R' D' L D' F2 U
*5. *D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' U' F' R' U' R2 B D F2 R F

*4x4x4
1. *F' Rw U' Rw R' D' R2 Uw2 L' Rw R D' Uw' U2 L' Rw2 F L2 Rw D' Rw2 B F' Rw2 U B2 L B' L' D' B Fw R2 D2 B' F' Uw' Fw' D2 Uw'
*2. *R Fw' U L F' R' Fw' R2 U' L2 U F2 Rw' U2 F L Uw2 Fw' L R' Fw U Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 Rw2 F Uw2 U L' Rw U2 Fw2 R' U
*3. *D B Uw' U' R2 Uw2 B2 D2 Uw2 B2 D' Fw2 F' L B' Fw' F Rw' F R2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 L2 Uw U2 R2 Fw F2 D Uw' U2 Fw2 U B
*4. *D' U B2 Rw' R B U2 F2 Uw Fw' D2 L Rw B Rw D' U2 B' F' Rw2 B2 Uw' U B' Fw Uw U' L U' L2 Rw R B' Fw Uw2 L2 B2 Uw' U2 Fw
*5. *B L2 F U Rw B Fw' F2 Rw' R' Fw' F2 L B' Fw F2 L2 R D' L' R' D' Uw2 Rw' F U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B Fw' F' Uw' B2 Fw D' U2 B2 R2

*5x5x5
1. *Uw' Bw' Fw2 Rw Bw' F L2 Lw2 R2 U2 L Dw' B' Bw2 Fw' Uw' B' Rw D F2 L Fw2 L' R Uw L Uw F' D2 B Rw R2 Dw B U2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 U L2 Lw Rw' R' Uw' L2 D Lw' B Bw' Fw2 F Rw D' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Uw' U R' Uw'
*2. *B' Fw' U2 Fw2 D' Lw Uw' R' F2 Lw R2 Uw' Rw2 R' D2 Dw Uw U Bw F Uw2 F2 Lw2 D Bw2 Uw' R2 Dw2 L Dw' R Bw2 D Dw L' B2 Bw Lw Bw2 Uw2 U B Bw U' L' R Dw' Rw R2 B U Lw Dw R' F' R F Uw U Bw2
*3. *Lw' D Dw2 Uw' U2 B' Fw' Dw' Bw' D Lw2 Fw2 D' L Lw2 B' U2 F2 L' Rw R2 D2 Dw Fw' F' Lw Rw R' B Bw D B Bw' F' D2 Uw Bw2 R2 B2 Bw2 L D2 F Rw' F2 D Lw U2 Fw F R' U' L2 Dw2 U' Bw Rw R2 U2 R'
*4. *Lw2 Dw Uw2 U' Rw R' Uw Rw D Uw' R U B' Bw R2 Dw Rw' U' L' Bw' Uw' Bw2 L Fw2 D2 B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' F2 D' Rw2 D' Fw' Rw2 B' Bw F' L' Fw' L2 Dw2 Fw' U L2 B' Rw2 B' F2 Rw' Fw' R2 B L2 D Bw' D' Uw U Fw2
*5. *L' Lw2 Uw2 L' U L' Fw R' D B' L2 B2 F2 D2 Uw2 Rw' R' F' R' Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 F Rw' B Bw2 L R2 B2 Fw R2 Bw R Bw Lw Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' F Rw' D' L2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 R D2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 R U' B D U2 Fw'

*6x6x6
1. *2R B2 3U' 2U' U' B2 2F2 F2 2D2 3F 2D U 2B2 2D2 3R B2 2B 3R' R2 F' L 3F2 R2 2D2 2R2 2D2 3U2 F D2 3U2 2U2 B' 2R' B' D' 3R D2 3U2 2L 3U2 2F R D 2B2 2L' D' F' 2U' 2R2 2D 2F' 2U' L R' U' R 2D2 3U' 2F' 3U 2R2 2D2 R' 2B' D2 2U' U 2L2 B2 2B'
*2. *2B2 2U2 2B L' 3R2 3U2 R2 F2 3R U 3F2 D2 3U2 F2 D L2 2D2 B U2 2B 2F 2L2 3R' F2 D' 3F 3R2 D' U2 L 2D2 3R' F2 L 2R' F R' 3U2 2U' 3F' L2 2L2 2R' B L 2R2 B2 F 3U2 2B F 3R 3U 2U F' 2R2 2B2 3F' L U2 2F2 2L' 3R2 2R 3F' 2L 3U' 3R' 2R R2
*3. *D2 L 2L2 2R 2B2 2D2 3F L' 2F2 3U' 2B 3R2 B' D2 L' 3F F R2 2F2 3R' 2U2 U' 2B' D 3U2 U2 B2 2B' 2R 3U2 2U 2B2 2U 3R D2 3R2 2D' U2 3R' 2F U' 2F' L 2L2 2F' L' 2U2 2R' 2D' L2 2R2 B' 3F2 2L2 3F 2L' 3F 2D2 3U2 2L 2F L2 U2 R 2D' U R 2B' U 2L'
*4. *3F' F R2 F2 3R' 2R' U2 2F2 D 3U' U' 3F2 2L2 2R' B 3U B' 2F' 3U2 3R D 2L2 R2 3U B' D 2U2 L 2D 3R F2 D' 3R' 3F2 R2 2U2 2B' 2F' 2U' B2 L' 3R B2 3R' 3U B' L D' 3F' 2R' R2 F 2U' 2L 2R' 2D 2F D2 2F' 2R' 2D2 3F2 D B 2L' B' R' 2D' 3U' 3F
*5. *D' 2F 2D2 2L 3R' 2U 3R 2B' 2D' 2R' D2 B 3U L2 2D B' 3F2 2F2 D' 2B' 3R 2F' D 2F' D B' 2B2 3R' U' 2B2 3U2 B 3F' 3R' 2U' L2 U' 3F D' R D 2R B2 L' 2R' 2F2 2D2 3F2 2D' 3F2 D2 2B' 2F2 R F2 R 3U2 B' D2 U' 3F' 3R 2B2 F2 2U' R2 D' R 2B2 R2

*7x7x7
1. *B 2R' 2B' 3D U' F' 3D' 3L R2 3D U2 3R' 2D2 2U' L' 3D 3F2 2R' 2F 2L2 2R R' 2D2 B 3R' 2F' 3D 3R2 2F2 D 2D2 3U' 3L2 2R R 2D' 3D2 3U U' 3F D2 2L' U B' F2 2R D2 U 2L' 3L' 3B 2L2 3L' 3R2 R 3B 2D' B 3F2 D' 3L' D' 3D 2F 3D' 3L' D2 B L B 3R U2 3L 2U 3B' 3D2 B2 L 3R D2 R' 2D2 3U' U2 B 2B' 3B2 2F2 2L 3L 3U B' 3F' F' 2L2 2D2 3D2 2F' F 2D2
*2. *3L2 3B D 3U2 L' 2R' 3B2 U' 2F 3U' L2 3L' 3F2 D2 3F' F R 2D 3D2 U F2 L' 3L' 3U' L 3R2 2B' 2R 2U 2B2 2U 3L 3B R D 2U' 3F2 3L' B2 2F R' 3U' B 2R' 2B D2 2R2 R2 3U2 2U U' 3L B2 2U2 B 2B' 2F' 2D' L2 R 3U' U' B2 2R2 R' B 3B' 3F' 2L' 2D' 3L2 3B2 2F2 3R2 2R D' 3D' 2L 2U' 2B' 3R' 3B2 F' 3U2 R 2F2 2L' F2 2L2 B D2 3R' 3F2 3U2 2B R' 2B2 3L R 3B'
*3. *3U2 2U 3F2 F L2 2L' 3L2 2R 3B 3U2 L' 3R' 2R 2U' 2L' D F' D2 3L 3D2 3U2 F' 2D2 L 3D2 2L' 2R R' B' 2R2 B' 2F R 2B 2D' 3U2 3B' D2 3D 2U 2L2 D 2U R' 3B' 2D 3D 3U 2U2 B U2 B2 2L2 3R2 2B 3F2 3D' 3B2 2F2 F2 3R' 2U U2 2F L' F' R 3F 3D 2B 2F2 L 3R 2F2 R' D' 2F2 2D 2U 2F' 3U 2U2 B' 2R 2D' 2L' 3R2 2R' R 3B' 2R 2F2 R' F 2U B 3L2 R 3B' 3L
*4. *2D' F2 D U' R2 F2 R' 3B' L' 2F' 3U' 2B' 3U2 3F' 2D 3B 3D U' R2 3B 2U2 2L 2R2 3F F D' 2D2 B' R' 3U2 2R2 2D 2R' F L' 3L2 3R' 2F2 2L2 B U 2F' 2L' 3U 3L2 U' 2F2 3U2 3R' F' 2L' B 3R 2B' L' 2L D2 2U2 3B' 3U U' 3B' 2R D2 2U2 3F' L 3F L' 3R 3B 3F2 2F2 L2 2L2 R' U 3R2 R2 F' 2U2 U2 3B' 2L' R2 2U' 2B' 3F' R' 2D' 3U 2L2 3D B2 2B' 3B2 D' B 3F2 D
*5. *2B' F' U 2L' 3R' 2R R D' 2D' 2F2 U 3B2 2D2 3B2 3F 2F 3L' 3F' 2L 3L2 3U2 3L' R2 B2 2F2 D 2B2 3F2 2F 2R 3U F D' R2 2F' L2 2L2 3D 2L 2R2 2U' B 2R2 3F2 2F' F2 2L2 2R2 3B 3L' F2 3U2 F' 2D' 2L' 2D 3U2 3B 3R 3F 3R' R' B 3R2 B 2R F2 3D B D' 3D' 2U' F 3R2 2F' 2U2 B' U2 L 3U' U' 2L' 2U' 2B2 L2 3F' R B' 2U' 2L' 3R2 2D' 2B 2D2 3U' U' 3F2 F 2L' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U F' R F2 U' F' U R2 U2
*2. *R F' U' F' U2 F' U' R
*3. *F' U2 R' U F2 U2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 U L2 D' L F2 U' B2 D B' R'
*2. *B2 L2 U2 D' B' R' F L D L B2 D F2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2
*3. *U' L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R' B2 L' B R F R2 B2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw2 Uw L' B Fw2 L' Fw D2 L2 R D Uw L D' U' F D2 F' D Uw2 U L' Rw Fw2 U2 Fw2 U Rw' B' Uw' B Uw' F' Uw2 F' L2 Rw F U Fw2
*2. *Rw Fw F2 L2 U' Fw D2 Rw' Fw2 F' Uw' B2 L' D' B2 Rw2 D' Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 Uw L2 R2 Fw2 F' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw B2 Fw Rw' D B2 Fw' Rw2 R2
*3. *F2 R B2 D U' Fw' F' R' D U Rw' F2 L2 B2 F' U2 R D2 Rw' B' Fw' F' D' L F2 Rw R' F' Rw R2 Fw2 U Rw2 R2 U B' Fw Uw2 Fw2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R2 D' Dw' B' Fw' L R' B2 D L2 Rw2 U R F2 D Uw' U' Rw' U2 R' F2 L2 Lw B' Uw' L2 B U L Fw2 Rw' Uw' B' L2 Bw2 R U Lw Bw2 U' F2 R D2 Rw' Dw' B' Rw B2 Rw Uw B2 F R D2 Uw2 U B2 Fw' Lw2 D'
*2. *R2 B D2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 L' B' Bw F D B2 Lw Rw F D2 Bw R2 Uw U F' R2 Fw Lw Rw F2 Dw2 B' Bw2 F' R B2 Uw2 U Bw2 U2 Rw F' L' B Dw Fw2 L' B Bw' F2 R B2 Bw2 Uw2 R Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' B Bw2 Lw2 B'
*3. *Lw' Rw D' L' Bw' Lw2 Uw' Rw U' B2 Bw' Fw2 F' D U2 Rw Bw D' Dw' Lw2 F' L' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U Bw R' D2 Dw' Uw2 Rw Bw Rw2 R2 B Uw B2 Bw' Dw U2 L' Bw Lw2 B Dw2 Uw F' R D U2 Lw Rw R' B' Lw2 Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D' 2U 2B 3F 2F' R2 2U2 B2 2R2 2D2 B2 3R' B' 2B2 3F2 2L2 2U2 2B 3F2 D' L 3F 2D L 2R 3F' U' 3R2 3U' 2U B' 2F2 U F2 D' 3F2 D' 2L 2B 2F2 3R' D2 L2 2R2 D2 2L' 3F2 2D2 3F' F' D' L' 3U 2B 2D2 L2 2R2 2D 2L2 D 3U2 2U2 F' 2L2 B2 D 2U' 2R2 F' 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3B 2F2 U 3L 2F2 2D R 2D' 3U' L2 D' 2R 3U' 2U 2B' 2F' R' F' L 3D 2B2 3U2 R2 F' D' 3D2 2L B' 2L 3B2 2R2 3U2 3L 2R' F 2L D2 2D 3D2 3U2 2U' 2F2 3L' 3D2 3U2 3B L B' 2L2 3B' F' U 2L 3R 2D B2 3B D2 2D 3D 3U' 2U U' F L2 2L' R2 D2 2B2 3B2 3R2 3D2 B 3B' 3R' D2 2D' L 3U 2U U' 2B2 2R' D2 3R 2B 2F' U' R 3D2 3U' 2U' 3B2 R B2 2F' 3U2 2U' U' 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F2 D R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' L' F L F D' F' L' D' F U
*2. *R2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L' R2 U' L2 B' L2 R2 D R'
*3. *F2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B' F2 D' R2 B D F' U2 R' D2
*4. *U2 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' L2 R' B' D L2 D' U' B U'
*5. *B2 U2 B R2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' R' U2 F R2 U' L U2 F D'
*6. *L2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B' L' B R2 U B2 D F D R2 D2
*7. *D2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 B2 R2 D B' F' D' F2 D R' F L' D'
*8. *R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' U' B' L' D U' R' B' D' U2
*9. *D2 F L2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U F L F2 R D U' R F R'
*10. *D' B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L' F R F2 D2 U R B R D'
*11. *F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 F L' D' L' D' L2 D2 U B R
*12. *R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 U' L' F' R' D' F2 L R2 F'
*13. *B2 F2 L' D2 U2 L R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U B2 U2 B U2 B L2 F' R'
*14. *R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 L D L' F L2 F' U2 B U' B
*15. *U R L F' U' L' U2 D' B D L U B2 R2 U' D' R2 U' L2 U'
*16. *R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 R U2 L R' B2 F' U' L F2 D' L B' F D L2
*17. *L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' D R' B D' F R' F
*18. *U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R' D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B D F2
*19. *F' D' L U B' U R' L2 D' R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L D2 F2 R'
*20. *B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' L U2 R2 D L2 D F' L F'
*21. *U D L' B2 R2 F U B D2 R U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 R2
*22. *F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D L' F2 R' D U L F' U2 L2 B2
*23. *D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 L U' R' F' R2 D' B2 L' B' U
*24. *U2 F L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F D2 L B' R D2 L2 R D L2 F' R'
*25. *B F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 R2 F D2 U' R' B L' U2 L2 D2 B2 D' B
*26. *L U2 D2 R B R2 D R2 F' R' F2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 R'
*27. *F2 R2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 L2 D B' L2 R' U' B2 D R B' D F'
*28. *F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' B D2 L2 B2 L' F R2 D2 L' B
*29. *B2 D F2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 F2 L F L' B R' F2 R2 D' U R'
*30. *B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L2 R' F2 L2 B2 U L B2 D2 U2 R' B' D' U B'
*31. *B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 B U2 F' U2 R D2 F R' U F' U2 L2 D' L
*32. *B' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 R D2 R' F' D B L D R'
*33. *U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' F2 L F' R2 B' U' F2 R2 B L2
*34. *F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D2 F R2 F' R2 F2 R F L' F D' R2 U B D U2
*35. *L' F2 R D' B R2 D F2 D' R' U2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 U'
*36. *B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' F U2 R2 D2 B' U' B D'
*37. *F L2 U F2 D' F R2 B R' F' R2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 L D2 B2 D2 R
*38. *R F2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 L' D2 U F' R2 F' D' F' D R' D F'
*39. *D' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B D' L U L B2 F L2 D F'
*40. *R U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 L R' U' B' U' F R2 U' L B L

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R B L D' U2 B U R F' R2
*2. *D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' U B F D' L2 D2 R' D2 U
*3. *U' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' R B L' F' D2 F' L2 R B
*4. *L' F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 B D2 F' D' B' D2 L B L' F2
*5. *F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U R' D R2 F' D U F2 L' U2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' U' R F2 R2 U L' D2 B' D2
*2. *B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B L2 D' F L2 R' B' U' B2 R'
*3. *L2 R' B2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U B2 D' R2 U' L R B' D'
*4. *U' R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L' B2 U' B R2 D2 F L' D2
*5. *R' L' B' L D2 F' R U2 R' L F2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U R' B U B' U2 B' F2
*2. *U2 R' L F' R D L F L2 U B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2
*3. *U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F U B R2 D L' U L' R D
*4. *B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L D2 R' U2 B F' D' L U' B' F2 L B U2
*5. *B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 L U2 F U L' F D' U2 L' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L' U B' U2 R2 F2 U' R' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R2 F R F' U2 R F U2 R'
*3. *R2 U2 F D2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 D' R' D2 U2 B U' L2 B2 D
*4. *L' R U' L B2 Rw' D2 U F' R2 Uw R D Uw' Fw L2 U B' R Fw' F' R2 B Uw' Fw2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw' U L Rw' D' F' Uw2 L' Uw2 F Uw Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U F R' F R2 F U2 R
*3. *R2 F D2 R' B D2 R U' R U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2
*4. *Uw2 F2 L2 B' R B' R D R B' Rw2 R' Uw' R Uw' Rw' Fw2 U2 L2 Rw' D2 U R B Fw2 L F' L U2 L' Rw Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' U2 B' Fw' F U2
*5. *D' Rw' R Uw' F2 L2 R2 Fw2 Rw Dw2 B' Uw Rw D' Lw' U B2 D Uw2 Lw D U2 L Lw Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 L2 Bw2 Fw' F2 U Fw' Lw D R' D Dw' U R Fw' F U2 Bw L2 Bw' Fw Dw' Uw U B' Bw2 L' Bw F2 L2 Lw2 U Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UUdd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B R' L' U R' L U' L' l r u
*2. *L U' L' B R L U l' r b' u'
*3. *L U' B U' B R' B u
*4. *L R B' U L' U B' L' l r u'
*5. *B' R B U' B U L b

*Square-1
1. *(0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 4) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) /
*3. *(3, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 6) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) / (1, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, 2) / (6, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R' L D U' L' D' R U' L D' U'
*2. *D' R L' D L U' D' D U' D' U'
*3. *D L' D R L R D' L' U' D' U'
*4. *D' R L U' L' D' L R' U' R' U'
*5. *R D' L' U' D U D U R' D' U'


----------



## muchacho (Nov 1, 2016)

*2x2*: (12.50), 5.79, 8.78, 5.57, (2.87) = *6.71*
*3x3*: (16.78), 19.03, 25.16, (25.21), 19.93 = *21.37
Square-1*: 2:37.70, (3:00.34), 1:57.64, (1:17.71), 2:32.89 = *2:22.75*


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 1, 2016)

2x2: 16.85 , 19.28, (27.88) , 13.52, (10.52) = 16.55
3x3: (36.13), 38.52, 43.41, (46.77), 46.73 = 42.89
3x3 OH: 2:12.70, 1:59.71, (DNF), (2:35.30), 2:26.85 = 2:13.09
skewb(I use a skewb extreme that I ripped the extra stickers off of... I don't own a skewb.): 1:04.69, 48.65, (29.90), 44.68,(1:38.33) = 52.67
2x2 3x3 4x4 relay: 4:30.23
I will edit my post with more when I have done more. this is my first participation with times.


----------



## Dadocuber (Nov 1, 2016)

2x2
07.95, 10.69, (10.71), (07.63), 08.00 = 8.88
3x3
27.55, 25.31, (32.28), 25.79, (24.87) = 26.21
4x4
(03:20.53), 02:58.81, 02:30.27, 02:15.11, (02:09.06) = 02:34.73


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 1, 2016)

*6x6x6*: (DNF), 7:21.26, 7:06.70, (6:38.12), 7:30.02 = *7:19.33*

*5x5x5*: 3:35.49, 3:30.91, 3:49.89, (3:28.84), (3:56.39) = *3:38.77

Square-1*: (5:30.00), (2:15.11), 2:26.32, 3:50.62, 4:59.09 = *3:45.35 *I could get much better times if I could consistently remember my EO alg, but I guess you have to start somewhere.

*4x4x4*: 1:57.96, 1:58.81, 1:49.30, (2:01.89), (1:45.28) = *1:55.36

3x3x3*: (34.41), (36.88), 35.17, 36.51, 36.32 = *36.01 *Reasonably consistent, as if that counts for anything.

*2x2x2*: (11.18), 9.84, 10.97, (5.49), 8.69 = *9.84*


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 1, 2016)

can I have some more MBLD scrambles? around 10 more. thank you


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 1, 2016)

222: 3.31, 5.39 (5.63), 5.38, (2.45) = 4.70
333: 13.82, 13.84, (11.43), (16.02), 13.58 = 13.75


----------



## JasonK (Nov 2, 2016)

*4x4:* 53.27, 54.32, (1:01.74), 57.70, (47.40) = *55.10

4BLD:* DNF(9:29.15),


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> can I have some more MBLD scrambles? around 10 more. thank you


Sorry, I forgot. Going for almost 50, nice . GL!

More scrambles for Multi:
41. B' D B2 D B R2 F R2 U' R B2 R F2 R U2 L' U2 F2 D2
42. B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F L B' F2 D B' F2 D R
43. R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' D' U R2 F L' F' R2 B' R'
44. L2 B' F R2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U L' F' R U L D' U'
45. R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 B F' U' L' B2 F2 U' R' U B' F' R
46. B' D' R B2 R D2 L' F U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 D2 B2 R U2 L2
47. F U2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 U R' D R2 B'
48. B2 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B' D' F2 R' F2 U B' L U2
49. L' B2 R D2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 R' B U B2 D L D2 F2 U2 B2
50. U L2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' B' R2 B R B2 R B2 F' U


----------



## pjk (Nov 2, 2016)

*3x3: *14.21, (15.39), (11.52), 13.34, 12.20 = 13.25
*5x5:* 1:40.96, 1:33.24, 1:37.12, (1:31.18), (1:44.13) = 1:37.11


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 2, 2016)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves-38
*


Spoiler: Solution



L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L' U B' U2 R2 F2 U' R' D'

z2 U' R2 L' D2//Cross
U' R' U R y' R' U F2 R F2 //F2l-1
y2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //4th Pair
y2 F R U R' U' F' y' R' F R B' R' F' R B //OLL into PLL skip

That was ridiculous scramble


*
2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF 1:28.29 1:53.75 = 1:28.29
*PyraMinx: *6.65 6.64 (7.80) 7.06 (3.89) = 6.78
*Skewb: *11.15 (13.61) 9.17 12.09 (6.75) = 10.80
*2x2: *3.55 4.10 (5.08) 1.99 (1.78) = 3.21


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2016)

*3X3X3:* 15.73 (15.38) (19.22) 17.48 16.51 = *16.57* // Huh? I did not cube a lot last month and this is one of my best in WC


----------



## kbrune (Nov 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> can I have some more MBLD scrambles? around 10 more. thank you



Planning on breaking the WR?


----------



## kbrune (Nov 4, 2016)

*2x2*: 5.79
5.65, 8.06, 6.20, 5.51, 5.25

*3x3*:19.96
18.88, 19.41, 19.70, 21.62, 20.76

*4x4*: 1:27.76
1:31.27, 1:34.21, 1:37.38, 1:17.38, 1:17.81

*5x5*: 2:34.06
2:26.17, 2:41.21, 2:37.61, 2:38.41, 2:20.97

*6x6*: 6:30.56
6:15.86, 6:48.21, 6:03.91, 7:40.22, 6:27.61

*7x7*: 9:47.48
10:24.08, 9:08.91, 9:49.46, 9:08.87, 10:26.72

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:03.65

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:00.18

*2BLD*: DNF
DNF, DNF, DNF 

*3BLD*: 2:43.87
3:04.42, 2:43.87, DNF

*MultiBLD*: 2/3 (23:15)

*MTS*: 2:11.16
2:06.31, 2:11.36, 2:15.80, 2:17.59, 1:50.94

*OH*: 57:43
58.88, 59.99, 49.45, 1:04.48, 53.41

*Pyraminx*: 12.17
16.13, 12.80, 9.24, 14.47, 9.07

*Megaminx*: 6:02.75
5:40.47, 5:49.99, 6:05.20, 6:13.06, DNF 

*Skewb*: 15.98
18.61, 7.87, 24.49, 17.23, 12.09

*FMC*: 43 moves

D L' D' L' D' L' F2 L F' 2X2X2+pair
B2 U R' U' R' F' U2 F 2X2X3
B U2 B' R (B2) * R' B F2L-1
L' B L B' F2L
F' r U R' U' r' F R U2 PLL SKIP
* B' D2 B' U B D2 B' U' insertion


----------



## Rnewms (Nov 5, 2016)

*FMC: 32 Moves*



Spoiler: Weird Solution



Reverse: D R U F2 R2 U2 B U’ L F2 D’ F2 B2 R2 B2 U’ F2 B2 U L2
Cross: x2 R2 D2 *R * // 3/3
F2L1: *R* U R’ U2 F U *F'* // 7/10
F2L2: *F'* U’ F U2 R U’ *R' * // 7/17
F2L3: *R'* U’ R U2 B’ U B // 7/24
F2L4: U2 R’ U’ R // 4/28
L3C: L U’ R’ U L’ U’ R // 7/35

My block-build attempts had more moves than this CFOP try. I can't deal with insertions. Solution reversed and oriented x2.
Final Solution: *R’ D L D’ R D L’ R’ D R D2 F’ D’ F D2 R’ D R2 D R’ D2 B’ D B2 D’ B’ D2 R D’ R2 U2 R2 (32 moves)*


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 5, 2016)

*3x3 : *
*avg of 5: 33.62*
31.76, 34.29, (35,49), (25.95), 34.81
P*yraminx:* 
*avg of 5: 8.355*
8.854, 8.822, (6.680), (12.225), 7.390


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Nov 5, 2016)

*2x2*
20.43 22.46 21.26 23.09 07.08( So lucky ) = 18.86
*3x3*
36.17 35.78 34.99 36.00 38.63 =36.31


----------



## mafergut (Nov 5, 2016)

*3x3x3:* 17.38, 18.46, 18.05, (16.85), (18.68) = *17.97*
4x4x4:


----------



## srnapls (Nov 6, 2016)

2x2: 6.63
9.07, 9.28, 7.75, 3.06, 2.95

3x3: 26.35
25.88, 30.91, 20.80, 26.85, 26.33

4x4: 1:20.03
1:16.97, 1:21.12, 1:21.41, 1:45.22, 1:17.56

5x5: 3:33.58
3:40.89, 3:34.69, 3:25.52, 3:40.52, 3:20.86

3x3OH: 1:11.56
1:13.40, 1:02.85, 1:15.67, 1:23.91, 1:05.61

234R: 1:56.10
2345R: 5:29.82

clock: 16.88
13.49, 19.53, 15.77, 17.78, 17.10

mega: 3:49.20
3:32.12, 3:59.41, 6:09.16, 3:34.95, 3:53.23

pyra: 12.49
14.84, 11.59, 8.80, 15.04, 11.04

skewb: 12.28
11.61, 13.37, 11.86, 18.77, 7.83


----------



## Robert Vulpe (Nov 7, 2016)

2x2: 9.03, 7.11, (11.66), 8.26, (3.86)= 8.13 3x3: 26.48, 24.82, (24.05), (28.02), 25,37=25.27 4x4: 1:48.94, (1:37.49), 1:46.36, (1:51.09), 1:41.54=1:45.02 Skweb: 20.01, (28.07), 23.18, 26.27, (17.62)=23.16


----------



## raresbancescu (Nov 7, 2016)

2x2: 7.08 6.36 8.80 4.78 3.17 6.08; avg: 6.08;
3x3: 18.10 18.72 18.92 17.09 19.46; avg: 18.58;
4x4: 1.14.02 1.29.16 1.50.34 1.14.47 1.10.21; avg: 1.19.22;
pyraminx: 13.44 14.97 9.84 14.72 7.76; avg: 12.68;
skewb: 18.02 24.07 22.23 32.76 13.97; avg: 21.45;
3x3 oh: 1.00.04 1.18.18 1.04.52 51.80 1.00.71: avg: 1.01.76;


----------



## Alea (Nov 7, 2016)

*2x2:* 8.26, (6.20), (15.94), 6.93, 8.92 => *8.04
3x3:* (18.33), (19.74), 19.31, 19.08, 19.30=> *19.24
4x4:* 1:29.91, (1:50.30), 1:18.96, 1:28.64+, (1:12.02)=> *1:25.84
5x5:* (3:12.49), 2:30.62, 2:46.36, (2:16.85), 2:49.25=> *2:42.08
7x7:* 14:00.25, 13:18.03, 12:34.78, (12:29.82), (15:50.72) => *13:17.69
OH:* (40.06), 29.65, 30.76, 31.31, (28.14) => *30.58
Feet:* 5:05.27, DNF, 5:20.67, 8:09.58, 5:17.63=> *6:15.96
FMC: 47*


Spoiler: Solution



D' B R' F' U // Creating a 2x2x1 and a 2x1x1 block
D2 F2 // Creating a 2x2x2 block
D' R' U D R2// Creation of a 2x2x3 block
U B2 U L U' L'// Go to F2L minus one
R' U R U B U B' U B' R B// Creation and insertion of the last pair
U2 R' U' R U' R'// OLL
U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 B U' F U B'// PLL


*2-4 relay: 2:14.08
2-5 relay: 4:49.54
Mega:* 2:11.53, (2:02.92), 2:21.56, 2:18.41, (2:24.76)=> *2:17.17
Pyra:* (16.89), (7.93), 9.08, 10.86, 9.07=> *9.68
Skewb:* 15.09, (17.15), 16.41, 11.81, (10.17) =>*14.44*


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 7, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.54, 5.09, (7.09), 3.04, (2.53)-> *4.89
3x3x3:* 17.52, 18.44, (15.92), (19.64), 18.56-> *18.17
3x3x3OH:* (42.25), 38.53, 37.66, (34.07), 34.90-> *37.03
sq-1:* (DNF), (38.04), 42.88, 50.36, 48.01-> *47.08
skewb:* (DNF), 9.81, 12.42, 10.35, (7.02)-> *10.86

FMC:* 36 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D' U F' D' F U' F' D U B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R' U' D F2 U' F2 D' B R' B R2 D R' D2 B' D' B R D' R' D2

D' * F ** U' R' U' //1x2x3
D F2 U' F2 //2x2x3
D' B R' B R //f2l-1
R(cancelled) D R' D2 B' D' B R D' R' D2 //orient edges


insertions: * U F' D' F U' F' D F (1 move cancelation)
** F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## sqAree (Nov 8, 2016)

*2x2:* 2.87, 4.48, (5.66), (2.03), 2.72 = *3.36* //pb average even though I don't train for quite a while
*3x3:* 14.43, 15.36, (17.00), 16.59, (14.36) = *15.46
4x4:* 1:19.36, (1:17.53), (1:23.61), 1:19.36, 1:19.22 = *1:19.32
5x5:* 2:55.84, (2:44.95), 2:53.84, (3:34.46), 2:50.41 = *2:53.37* //pb average
*2BLD:* DNF(1:10.07), 51.37, 1:00.22 = *51.37
3BLD:* DNF(3:01.90), 4:01.25, 3:32.44 = *3:32.44
OH:* 24.82, (22.92), 23.75, (29.61), 25.05 = *24.55
MTS: *(1:20.22), (1:06.95), 1:14.19, 1:08.91, 1:10.66 = *1:11.26 *//pb average
*2-4: 2:02.40
2-5: 5:18.87
Mega:* (2:49.03), 2:28.99, (1:55.99), 2:16.21, 2:03.97 = *2:16.40
Pyra:* (10.09), 6.54, 7.07, 7.75, (5.45) = *7.12
FMC:* *60*



Spoiler: solution



R' D U2 R2 //cross
D' L' F L F' D2 R' D' R //F2L-1
D' F' D' F L' D2 L //F2L-2
U2 F' D F U2 //F2L-3
D' F' D' F D2 F' D' F D F' D' F //F2L-4
L D L2 D' L' F L D L D' F' //OLL
F' D' F L2 U B' D B D' B U' L2 D //PLL

With cancellation: 

R' D U2 R2 D' L' F L F' D2 R' D' R D' F' D' F L' D2 L U2 F' D F U2 D' F' D' F D2 F' D' F D F' D' F L D L2 D' L' F L D L D' F2' D' F L2 U B' D B D' B U' L2 D


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2016)

Results for week 44: congratulations to cuberkid10, Torch and sqAree

and welcome to a lot of first timers: DaBall, raresbanescu, Robert Vulpe, ryanbkmn, JasonK (a week to late ),
olivierlcube, Zachary Palan, Rnewms, Rafael Balderas, lenguyentankiet (also a little late )

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.82 WACWCA
 2.43 G2013
 2.76 cuberkid10
 3.21 ViliusRibinskas
 3.36 sqAree
 3.42 Torch
 3.74 DGCubes
 4.21 [email protected]
 4.69 Ordway Persyn
 4.88 DaBall
 4.89 Bogdan
 5.00 SomKindOfMonstr
 5.34 Skefull
 5.79 kbrune
 6.07 raresbancescu
 6.13 1davey29
 6.14 aybuck37
 6.63 srnapls
 6.71 muchacho
 7.20 LipeCarneiro
 7.89 RyuKagamine
 8.04 Alea
 8.13 Robert Vulpe
 8.17 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.22 hagner
 8.88 Dadocuber
 9.64 theos
 9.83 One Wheel
 13.93 Jacck
 14.11 ryanbkmn
 16.30 arbivara
 16.55 Zachary Palan
 17.36 MatsBergsten
 21.38 lenguyentankiet
*3x3x3 *(38)

 10.15 cuberkid10
 11.95 Torch
 12.52 G2013
 12.54 DGCubes
 13.25 pjk
 13.75 Ordway Persyn
 14.43 Skefull
 15.46 sqAree
 16.04 Kenneth Svendson
 16.57 MarcelP
 17.42 SomKindOfMonstr
 17.95 DaBall
 17.96 mafergut
 18.17 Bogdan
 18.58 raresbancescu
 18.89 Perff
 19.23 Alea
 19.96 kbrune
 20.32 hagner
 20.96 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.18 LipeCarneiro
 21.37 muchacho
 21.90 Rafael Balderas
 24.25 ryanbkmn
 25.28 [email protected]
 25.52 Robert Vulpe
 26.22 Dadocuber
 26.35 srnapls
 29.48 theos
 30.67 oliviervlcube
 31.22 arbivara
 34.88 Jacck
 35.51 MatsBergsten
 35.98 lenguyentankiet
 36.00 One Wheel
 38.39 RyuKagamine
 42.89 Zachary Palan
 43.76 1davey29
*4x4x4*(20)

 37.41 cuberkid10
 44.37 G2013
 49.78 Torch
 55.10 JasonK
 1:07.72 Kenneth Svendson
 1:08.10 LipeCarneiro
 1:15.27 DaBall
 1:19.22 raresbancescu
 1:19.31 sqAree
 1:20.03 srnapls
 1:25.84 Alea
 1:27.76 kbrune
 1:30.36 SomKindOfMonstr
 1:45.61 Robert Vulpe
 1:55.36 One Wheel
 2:06.88 RyuKagamine
 2:09.62 MatsBergsten
 2:24.53 theos
 2:34.73 Dadocuber
 3:45.92 arbivara
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:36.36 Torch
 1:37.11 pjk
 2:11.17 SomKindOfMonstr
 2:34.06 kbrune
 2:34.63 DaBall
 2:42.08 Alea
 2:53.36 sqAree
 3:19.34 RyuKagamine
 3:33.58 srnapls
 3:38.76 One Wheel
 4:16.54 MatsBergsten
 5:27.01 theos
 8:27.37 arbivara
 DNF cuberkid10
*6x6x6*(6)

 5:03.71 SomKindOfMonstr
 5:54.41 Jacck
 5:57.95 RyuKagamine
 6:30.56 kbrune
 7:19.33 One Wheel
 9:58.43 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 8:30.21 RyuKagamine
 9:47.48 kbrune
13:17.69 Alea
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 20.54 cuberkid10
 21.53 Torch
 24.54 sqAree
 30.57 Alea
 32.29 DGCubes
 37.03 Bogdan
 38.85 G2013
 39.99 LipeCarneiro
 45.07 SomKindOfMonstr
 50.81 [email protected]
 54.56 RyuKagamine
 56.37 arbivara
 57.43 kbrune
 1:01.76 raresbancescu
 1:11.56 srnapls
 1:14.08 Jacck
 2:24.95 Zachary Palan
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 3:41.16 RyuKagamine
 6:15.96 Alea
 DNF SomKindOfMonstr
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.50 G2013
 17.54 [email protected]
 22.94 MatsBergsten
 26.05 DGCubes
 44.26 SomKindOfMonstr
 45.11 Deri Nata Wijaya
 50.25 Jacck
 51.37 sqAree
 1:28.29 ViliusRibinskas
 1:29.41 RyuKagamine
 3:09.45 arbivara
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF kbrune
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 1:31.09 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2:10.35 MatsBergsten
 2:43.87 kbrune
 3:05.38 SomKindOfMonstr
 3:32.44 sqAree
 3:53.35 Jacck
 DNF G2013
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:39.75 MatsBergsten
10:48.95 Jacck
 DNF JasonK
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:42.76 MatsBergsten
20:03.26 Jacck
 DNF kamilprzyb
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

26/32 (59:59)  kamilprzyb
10/10 (37:23)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/7 (20:00)  Keroma12
5/6 (23:39)  MatsBergsten
7/10 (51:29)  Jacck
2/3 (23:15)  kbrune
1/2 ( 5:03)  G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 50.03 G2013
 50.16 Torch
 1:11.25 sqAree
 1:47.17 MatsBergsten
 2:11.16 kbrune
 2:22.30 DaBall
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 48.63 cuberkid10
 1:03.98 G2013
 1:07.02 Torch
 1:35.18 DaBall
 1:52.90 SomKindOfMonstr
 1:55.78 LipeCarneiro
 1:56.10 srnapls
 2:02.40 sqAree
 2:03.65 kbrune
 2:14.08 Alea
 2:40.76 RyuKagamine
 4:02.47 theos
 4:30.23 Zachary Palan
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:27.61 cuberkid10
 2:53.00 Torch
 4:39.20 DaBall
 4:49.54 Alea
 5:00.18 kbrune
 5:18.87 sqAree
 5:29.82 srnapls
 6:30.96 RyuKagamine
 8:29.07 theos
*Magic*(2)

 2.62 Torch
 3.76 DGCubes
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.92 Torch
*Skewb*(15)

 6.55 cuberkid10
 7.89 SomKindOfMonstr
 8.27 Torch
 10.80 ViliusRibinskas
 10.86 Bogdan
 12.28 srnapls
 14.44 Alea
 15.02 theos
 15.98 kbrune
 16.02 Bubbagrub
 17.45 RyuKagamine
 20.75 MatsBergsten
 21.44 raresbancescu
 23.15 Robert Vulpe
 52.67 Zachary Palan
*Clock*(4)

 12.13 aybuck37
 16.88 srnapls
 19.18 RyuKagamine
 30.40 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(14)

 2.74 DGCubes
 4.90 cuberkid10
 5.67 aybuck37
 5.88 Torch
 6.78 ViliusRibinskas
 7.12 sqAree
 8.35 oliviervlcube
 9.43 SomKindOfMonstr
 9.67 Alea
 12.17 kbrune
 12.49 srnapls
 12.67 raresbancescu
 17.40 RyuKagamine
 23.03 arbivara
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:10.83 cuberkid10
 1:15.76 DGCubes
 2:16.39 sqAree
 2:17.17 Alea
 3:06.32 RyuKagamine
 3:38.40 DaBall
 3:49.20 srnapls
 4:39.16 theos
 6:02.75 kbrune
*Square-1*(8)

 17.72 cuberkid10
 28.73 Torch
 35.30 Bubbagrub
 35.46 LipeCarneiro
 47.08 Bogdan
 1:12.28 SomKindOfMonstr
 2:22.74 muchacho
 3:45.34 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

25 okayama
32 Rnewms
34 theos
35 arbivara
36 Bogdan
38 ViliusRibinskas
43 kbrune
47 Alea
55 RyuKagamine
60 sqAree

*Contest results*

213 cuberkid10
208 Torch
187 sqAree
183 kbrune
178 SomKindOfMonstr
162 G2013
156 Alea
133 RyuKagamine
128 DGCubes
127 MatsBergsten
125 DaBall
110 srnapls
110 Jacck
106 Bogdan
90 LipeCarneiro
87 Deri Nata Wijaya
83 raresbancescu
81 ViliusRibinskas
79 theos
75 kamilprzyb
73 [email protected]
68 arbivara
64 Ordway Persyn
59 Skefull
55 pjk
53 Kenneth Svendson
49 One Wheel
44 muchacho
44 Robert Vulpe
40 aybuck37
36 WACWCA
35 hagner
32 Dadocuber
32 MarcelP
29 mafergut
26 Perff
25 1davey29
25 ryanbkmn
22 JasonK
22 oliviervlcube
22 Keroma12
20 Zachary Palan
20 okayama
19 Rnewms
19 Rafael Balderas
17 Bubbagrub
11 lenguyentankiet


----------

